# Thule Fahrradanhänger Chariot Lite,  Umbau der festen Feder auf einstellbare Federung wie bei den Modellen Cross und Sport



## Axel321 (4. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich kürzlich einen Thule Chariot Lite2 Bj.2017 gebraucht für knappe 300 Euro bekommen habe, der in einem tadellosen Zustand ist hat mich das Thema mit der nicht verstellbaren Plattfeder bei diesem Modell sehr interessiert.

Inspiriert von dem Forum und der Idee von @deforce   imhttps://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-chariot.467949/page-12  der gut  erkannt hat das bei dem Light die nicht verstellbare Blattfeder extrem hart eingestellt ist und durch die andere Montage der Blattfeder (kurze nach unten) diese extrem weicher federt habe ich mir mal die Zeit genommen die anderen Modellen wie, Cross Sport Couger mit dem Lite Modell zu vergleichen.

Mich interessierte hier wie der Aufbau der Blattfeder ist und ob die Baugruppe wirklich aus anderen Blattfedern zu dem Chariot, Cross und Sport etc. besteht.

Bei einem  Bike-Shop habe ich dann mal direkt die Federn ausgemessen und ein paar Fotos von den Modellen wie Cross, Sport gemacht und man will es nicht glauben, außer bei der Achse vom Lite, wo der Aluhalter ca.5mm breiter ist gibt es anscheinend keinen Unterschied.

Wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist die Blattfeder bei den Chariot Lite einfach andersherum montiert dadurch wird eine sehr harte Federung erzeugt, da die kurze Platte auf die Lange Platte drückt und nicht entweichen kann.

Bei mir hat das kurze Federblatt am Ende auf dem langen Federblatt auch die Beschichtung beschädigt und diese hat dann Rost angesetzt.

Zufälligerweise hatte meine Nachbarin auch einen Cougar-2, ich finde ein sehr Qualitatives Modell, die Plane im Fußbereich ist gefühlt Stärker und der Hänger erscheint mir vom Aufbau stabiler gebaut zu sein.



Dieser Couger hat ja auch eine Blattfeder verbaut hat, auch hier messe ich das die Blattfedern die gleiche Breite, Stärke haben und die kürzere auch unten sitzt. Nur der Halter ist hier bei dem alten Modell anders (einfacher, stabiler).

Ok dachte ich mir dann baue ich doch die Blattfeder wie bei den anderen Modellen ein und schaue mal ob ich bei Thule die Justierung/Federstärkeeinstellung separat bekomme.

Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass nach dem Umbau die Federung wesentlich weicher ist und für mich eine große Verbesserung war, nur mit zwei Kindern wäre mir diese dann doch etwas zu schwammig.

Thule und die Fachhändler teilten mir mit das diese nur mit der Federung komplett verkauft wird „war ja klar dachte ich mir“. Dann hatte ich eigentlich vor mir eine Justierung der Feder selber zu bauen, dazu wollte ich ein Edelstahlrohr nehmen mit den Maßen zum Bsp.: 30mmx20mm Wandstärke 2mm. Das Rohr hätte ich mittig auf einer Seite durchgebohrt und oben eine Mutter aufgeschweißt für die Schraube, aber es sollte anders kommen.

In einem Fahrradgeschäft das auch Reparaturen von den Fahrradanhängern macht besorgte ich mir noch für das zweite Rad eine Kupplung und kam dort mit dem Mechaniker ins Gespräch.

Dieser bot mir an von den älteren Modellen den Verschiebbaren Halter an, um die Federstärke einzustellen  zu können den er bei den defekten Baugruppen von der Reparatur aufbewahrt hatte.

Er gab mir noch die Spring Plate Decal (Scalen-Aufkleber) mit, wo eigentlich die Blattfederbeschichtung schützen soll, bringt aber nicht viel bei einer Stahlschraube wo die Stirnseite vom Gewinde nicht Glattgeschliffen ist, früher oder später wird die Beschichtung beschädigt. 
Ich hätte eine Edelstahlplatte als Plattfeder genommen die etwas Stärker ist wegen dem Werkstoff, aber die Hersteller sparen leider jeden Cent.

Bei der Montage stellte ich fest dass bei den neuen Modellen von Thule diese leider nicht optimal passen, der Halter ist vom Aufbau (Bild) leider etwas zu groß und lässt sich nicht komplett auf der Blattfeder nach vorne verschieben.

Darum hat wohl Thule dann diese neuen Schnellspanner(siehe Bild) entworfen, der auch einen großen Vorteil meiner Meinung jetzt hat. Die Beschichtung der Blattfedern wird nicht mehr durch die Rändelschraube verletzt.

Aber wenn man den alten Halter so montiert das die Justierschraube nach unten Zeigt, lässt sich dieser auf dem kompletten Wege jetzt verschieben.

Wie man auf dem Fotos erkennen kann ist das nach dem kleinen Umbau eine sehr feine Sache geworden.

Man fragt sich nur warum hier Thule nicht auch das Modell Lite so aufbaut, dass die Blattfederstärke sich einstellen lässt dieser Euro-Artikel um die Feder einzustellen hätte man bei dem Neupreis mit dazu geben können.  Aber dadurch wird wohl der Cross oder Sport noch attraktiver!

Ich bedanke mich hier nochmal für das tolle Forum und den Mitglied der seine Idee und Lösung mit uns geteilt hat.
Grüße Axel


----------



## jissel (28. April 2020)

Hi, man bekommt die Federung vom CROSS auch einzel zu kaufen:









						Federelement links Cab Cross Thule
					

Federelement links (in Fahrtrichtung) für die Thule ® Kinder Fahrradanhänger Cross 1+2 und Zweisitzer CAB Wenn das alte Federelement…




					www.fahrrad-teile-zentrum.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mytorque (29. April 2020)

Hi, hat jemand bereits Erfahrung, ob die einstellbare Feder vom Cross problemlos an den Lite passt? Dann wäre es ja eine perfekte Nachrüstlösung...


----------



## Axel321 (14. Mai 2020)

jissel schrieb:


> , man bekommt die Federung vom CROSS auch einzel zu kaufen:


Ist mir bekannt wollte aber nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, sind ja dann knapp 70 Euro mit Versand.


----------



## Axel321 (14. Mai 2020)

mytorque schrieb:


> Lite passt? Dann wäre es ja eine perfekte Nachrüstlösung...


Hast meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen? Der Beantwortet dir die Frage sogar Bildlich dargestellt!!


----------



## Boron1988 (19. November 2020)

Vielleicht hat jemand interesse:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Elchingen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## jissel (19. November 2020)

Ich habe noch originale Federn inkl. der originalen Spannstücke vom Cross zuhause rumliegen. Wollte den Lite umbauen bin jedoch direkt auf den Cross gewechselt. Bei Interesse PN


----------

